# Digital Rectal Exam under Anesthesia



## kandigrl79 (Jun 1, 2011)

Quick question:
MD performs digital rectal exam under anesthesia, but does not document the use of any anoscope, proctosigmoidoscope or pelvic exam.  Would you code 45990 WITH modifier 52 or just straight up 45990 without modifier 52?


----------



## preserene (Jun 1, 2011)

45990 is correct. There is no need for reporting  a reduced service.   Please see the notes at the top of the code description


----------

